# Summer annuals for ewes



## Kasey (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm looking to plant a summer annual on a few acres. Does any one have any experience feeding millet or sorgum Sudan to sheep? I would have the ability to do baleage or dry hay.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Idk if I would do a sorgum Sudan for sheep. They seem to be a bit fragile concerning feed. Millet I'd be worried a bit less but I'd still be concerned about moisture and nitrate levels. For what it's worth I won't sell mine to sheep or horse folk. Beef only.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Have you really researched this? If you have I might say go for it, but GENERALLY speaking, sheep farmers do not grow warm season crops for sheep as they do not prefer it.

Of course there is nothing wrong with experimenting with different feeds, I do, but if you are looking to get a specific return on investment, I do not think it is there with sheep; the profit margin is just too small with sheep.

...

I do however...for what it is worth...raise oats for fall flushing, and have had good luck with that. I graze it however, during breeding season and do not bale it.


----------



## twfarm (Dec 16, 2016)

I stay away from Sorgum Sudan, I don't think the sheep find it overly palatable in the field once it starts to mature. Also we have horses on the property and horses and Sorgum Sudan don't mix. I don't have much experience with millet but, our sheep are not much interested in it once it starts to mature. Is this a one shot deal in this pasture, or an ongoing pasture? We have had good luck with Red River Crabgrass but, though it is an annual, even with grazing, it is a prolific self-seeder. Annual rye grass would work well if you are wet enough or can irrigate. I know down here (VA) some of the bi-annual red clovers act as annuals and there are the Lespedezas as well. I have never tried oats, but have had some oat hay in and the sheep didn't care for it much. Another thing I have done is throw in a bag or two of summer food plot into the mix to get some variety. We do rotate goats through as well, and they will pretty much eat anything the sheep don't.


----------

